# Rocks



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

My neighbors are redoing their backyard. They have some natural gravel from their pond to give away since they dont want the pond in their backyard anymore. I just wana know is that okay to use that gravel in Aquarium. they dont have any fish in the pond.......
Please suggest


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Should be fine. Just wash thoroughly before you put it in the tank.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

DO I need to boil / bake them or something?


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

If you want to boil them for peace of mind then you can do so but I personally would just give it a solid rinse.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

I think boiling / Baking them is a must since the gravel was in the pond for (I Believe) whole summer


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

In my opinion just make sure what kind of fertilizer they put in the pond for the plants if they have any. 
because some of the fertilizers are not fish safe.


----------

